# Apps & Partage Familial



## klems (28 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a quelques semaines mon épouse a oublié son sac avec son Ipad dans un taxi...Bref...j'ai programmé le formatage de l'appareil depuis mon compte iCloud à la prochaine connexion Web car nous utilisions le partage familial.

Question: est il possible de récupérer *sur mon Ipad* les Apps *achetées sur son Ipad* depuis l*a CB affiliée à mon compte* iCloud (via le partage familial)? J'ai beau cherché, elles n'apparaissent pas dans la liste de mes Apps achetées.

J'espère avoir été clair dans ma formulation. Merci beaucoup!

Clément.


----------



## klems (29 Août 2015)

Personne n'a sa petite idée si c'est faisable ou non?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Septembre 2015)

Il suffit de cliquer sîur l'icône représentant ton nom en haut à gauche dans la rubrique "achat" d'urine, et de sélectionner le nom de ton épouse...


----------

